#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-14
<cprofitt> bodhizazen: hello!
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/v/G0r6tINInrw
<cprofitt> nice UI stuff there
<doctormo> cprofitt: It looks nice, unfortunatly too nice. what to do when Microsoft starts actually using it's resources for making a technically compitent system. Bah. I don't want to think about it.
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> the ideas could be used for KDE, GNOME or any desktop...
<cprofitt> but yes... if Microsoft uses that it would be interesting... though their security would still likely suck
<doctormo> Of course they could, but the question is weather we can pull off the infrastructure, and i don't believe we can. We suck at it.
<cprofitt> then there is this video of Windows 8 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rHceul_3U8
<cprofitt> that would absolutely kill OS X and Apple.
<doctormo> cprofitt: A music video would kill OSX?
<cprofitt> I guess you missed the point doctormo
<cprofitt> but glad you watched it... I can now say I Rick Rolled you
<cprofitt> do you know about Rick Rolls doctormo ?
<doctormo> cprofitt: Yes, but I figured that you knew about british humour ;-P
<cprofitt> I do,... I do... I just missed it.
<cprofitt> perhaps this can make up for it...
<cprofitt> this is a video that can kill OS X
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ
<cprofitt> man... that video makes me feel old
<cprofitt> this one even older though... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctzIEjjOfd4
<cprofitt> I can recall rollerskating tot hat song
<cprofitt> doctormo: have you seen the Sweedish sys admin humor video?
<doctormo> nope
<doctormo> cprofitt: Did you ever see my alt lyrics for that bungles song?
<cprofitt> I have not
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNNEJb1F_og
<cprofitt> this one is good too -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt9j80Jkc_A
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<nigel_nb> doctormo: you around?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: sorry about yday, got stuck with some last minute stuff at work, and beautiful traffic on the way back :(
<doctormo> back nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> ah, doctormo :)
<nigel_nb> that script gave me some trouble by the way
<doctormo> ok
<doctormo> lets get it sorted out
<nigel_nb> yep
<doctormo> nigel_nb: What did it do?
<nigel_nb> hold on running it again
<nigel_nb> doctormo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/341457/
<doctormo> nigel_nb: My script fu isn't good enough to fix this, I think I need to ask someone in #bash for some help, do you want to do it manually?
<nigel_nb> I'll do it manuall
<doctormo> Stupid xargs, pleia2 I don't suppose you know xargs fu?
 * pleia2 takes a look
<doctormo> problem is, xargs puts > output outside of it's execution, when we need it inside.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> actually, aside from the typo in the command (practical.tx ) did it mostly do what it should have?
<pleia2> it got a bit confused toward the end because of the directories, but did it spit out useful stuff
<pleia2> except it's putting it in stdout
<nigel_nb> doctormo: need an idea of the structure
<doctormo> pleia2: pretty much yes
<doctormo> nigel_nb: an idea? you mean the structure in trunk2?it's simple, just concatinate each of the files in each directory with <=== between each. title, overview, demonstration and practical in that order.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: okay, tx u, 10 mins, will get it don
<doctormo> ok
<pleia2> could just run the script with practical.tx typo fixed and copy stdout into files
<pleia2> my xargs foo is failing me at the moment
<nigel_nb> I'm doing it manually, I'm too lazy (ironically) to try automatic
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how do I test building?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: ./builder/build.sh teaching bazaar-introduction
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I need class.txt and all?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: no, it generates those
<nigel_nb> doctormo: not bad, but I need to make some formatting changes
<doctormo> nigel_nb: No problem, to your course or to the output?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: some were to my course
<nigel_nb> there is some trouble with the output
<nigel_nb> the lesson plan is not coming out properly, I'm trying to figure out whether its my fault or something to do with the output
<nigel_nb> okay, its something to with the output
<nigel_nb> the demonstration details in class.txt is like this
<nigel_nb> Demonstration Details
<nigel_nb> ---------------------
<nigel_nb> include::01/demonstration.txt[]
<nigel_nb> include::02/demonstration.txt[]
<nigel_nb> include::03/demonstration.txt[]
<nigel_nb> you need to put a hard return in between
<nigel_nb> my manual hard return is not carrying over to the output
<nigel_nb> doctormo: some trouble in that script there, you may want to look into it, pushing my branch so u can review change
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'm not sure I understand what a hard return is.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hold on, I think its my mistake
<nigel_nb> doctormo: the class.html works fine, everything is okay
<nigel_nb> you may need to tweak your scripts for lesson plan, demonstration, and practical
<nigel_nb> some trouble with the output
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'll have a look
<doctormo> you have merged with the latest version?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> pleia2: any changes I need to make to the content per se?
<nigel_nb> happy with the text and the presentation?
<pleia2> seems fine to me
<nigel_nb> great
<nigel_nb> so once I do a basic asciidoc pointer and formatting stuff, we're good to go
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Yep, hopefully it's going to get easier from this point on.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how soon can you get the primer scripts ready? the ones to create an empty template?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: How complex do you want the first version of those scripts?
<nigel_nb> nothing complex, I can do the explanation
<nigel_nb> just empty files with "Heading here" and folders for presentation and resources that kind of stuff
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-15
<doctormo> nigel_nb: pushing revision 21 with `./builder/create.sh [category] [class-name]` which creates a new directory for our new class.
<nigel_nb> yaay!
<nigel_nb> merging
<nigel_nb> doctormo: you rock!
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Nah, quick and dirty is nothing to be proud of, it'll break if you run it twice, create a dir inside a dir.
<doctormo> needs some checks, but my bash is fairly bad, I know there is a way to do it in bash.
<nigel_nb> but now, it works :)
<nigel_nb> essential stuff for a new person is ready
<nigel_nb> anymore that we need to do?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: We got a gap in the rendering process, but nothing that prevents creation
<nigel_nb> doctormo: its probably time to finalize that this is how its going to be done
<nigel_nb> I'll make sure my course gets ready soon and we can do the moodle conversion testing
<doctormo> great
<nigel_nb> pleia2: doctormo has almost got everything ready
<nigel_nb> pleia2: take a look at the new trunk, got a build and create script, i think we're ready with everything (at basic level)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I think this means we can have new course writers
<nigel_nb> hey FFEMTcJ|mobile
<nigel_nb> cellphone?
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> Yes
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> At our Ubuntu Hour
<_marx_> yah FFEMTcJ|mobile
<_marx_> we had a blast in NC
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> Cool
<nigel_nb> _marx_: the current screencast is good, only thing is you need to correct the first part of "when empathy starts for the first time :)
<_marx_> why is that?
<_marx_> that's what it does the first time one starts it
<nigel_nb> _marx_: you asked the user to click next, actually, he's supposed to be clicking cancel, since IRC isn't there on that list
<_marx_> right a first time user would click forward, no?
<nigel_nb> since you have to cancel anyway, whats the point?
<nigel_nb> IRC is not on the account list there
<_marx_> to show what happens the first time one starts empathy to use IRC
<_marx_> well including the first usage
<_marx_> nigel_nb: i understand your point
<_marx_> skip that first dialog box/window
<nigel_nb> _marx_: what I was trying to say was, you need to tell user to cancel it off
<_marx_> straight way, not look at that first drop down menu
<nigel_nb> exactly
<nigel_nb> now, we're on the same page
<nigel_nb> I'm just trying out editing
<_marx_> that assumes the user has used empathy previously
<nigel_nb> no no
<nigel_nb> what I mean is
<nigel_nb> when that pops out,
<_marx_> right tell the to click cance
<nigel_nb> you should tell something like "we'll not being using this, we'll be adding it manually, so click cancel"
<nigel_nb> or something to that effect
<_marx_> okay, I grok your thought process
<_marx_> flacky hardware
<nigel_nb> oh oh
<nigel_nb> welcome back everyone :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: did u see my earlier ping when u were away?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yes, but I'm about to run out again :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: cool, will catch when you run back in ;)
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> Hmm, who is Saj0577, what's their real name?
<doctormo> Ah found it Stephen Johnston
<nigel_nb_> pleia2: around?
<doctormo> morning nigel_nb_
<doctormo> nigel_nb_: It'll be unlikely pleia2 will be around, it must be 2am there right now.
<paultag> Yeah
<paultag> it's 2:18 :)
 * paultag hugs nigel_nb_ :)
<paultag> howdy doctormo
<doctormo> hey paultag, how is things?
<paultag> doctormo, Way too busy! :)
<doctormo> paultag: we never got to meet up did we.
<paultag> doctormo, but not bad, and almost heading back to Boston ( FINALLY ) for an extended length of time
<paultag> doctormo, No, I was forced into some family events late in the game
<paultag> doctormo, Thanksgiving is a hectic time of year
<paultag> doctormo, I'll be back for a month from the 19th on, though
<paultag> doctormo, I'm going to make a point of meeting up with the MA LoCo / You :)
<doctormo> paultag: Great, I'm in the UK until the 10th Jan.
<paultag> OK
<pleia2> doctormo: seen princess and the frog yet?
<pleia2> it's lovely!
<nigelbabu> pleia2: need your help today evening
<mhall119|work> pleia2: is it age-appropriate for a 4 year old do you think?
<nigelbabu> trying to configure my router to port forward so that I can ssh into it, but not happening (spend around 5 hours in the morning)
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: still around
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: yeah, what's up?
<FFEMTcJ> it was mentioned that if we had instuctors willing to go later than the current scheduled time for UDS we should extend it
<FFEMTcJ> thoughts?
<pleia2> UUD? :)
<pleia2> and yeah, I agree
<pleia2> and we should start solidifying the schedule, we have enough volunteers to fill the slots available
<FFEMTcJ> ya, that one too
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> Yup.. That's what I was looking at
<pleia2> if you have time, want to start dropping people in slots they are available for? with consideration for their topics
<pleia2> (ie - if an "install ubuntu" can be put early in the schedule, great!)
<FFEMTcJ> Ya.. Will do..
<FFEMTcJ> I was wanting to do cl basics early, but cp isnt avail till later...
<Pendulum> pleia2: we were talking about this a couple nights ago and i think figured out that "install ubuntu" can in fact go first :)
<nigelbabu> do we have a confirmed schedule?
<nigelbabu> today is the deadline you had set pleia2 :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: great :)
<pleia2> nigelbabu: we have confirmed times (we may decide to extend it) and are fleshing out the actual schedule now
<FFEMTcJ> I guess we need to talk to people without courses to find out what they want to teach
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> add them anyway, we'll contact them :)
<FFEMTcJ> I'm gonna start working on the schedule now.. my connection is really slow today, so I'll post the tenative when I get it sorted out
<mhall119|work> pleia2: talking with FFEMTcJ the other day, I think I'll do more of an intro to Seahorse and GnuPG
<mhall119|work> rather than specifically about Evolution integration with GnuPG
<pleia2> mhall119|work: yeah I saw your update, that's a great idea :)
<mhall119|work> it will have a slight tie-in to the ubuntero part of the Launchpad session
<mhall119|work> not sure which should come first
<FFEMTcJ> I really wish that the equiv programs could go earlier
<nigelbabu> all slots full?
<FFEMTcJ> nigelbabu: we are talking about extending the day
<FFEMTcJ> if you wanna do something
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: if u need more people I'm ready
<FFEMTcJ> what do you wanna teach
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: that's what I'm looking
<FFEMTcJ> do yall think restricted drivers ould last an hour?
<FFEMTcJ> could
<nigelbabu> any suggestions?
<nigelbabu> I doubt, 1 hour is really a stretch
<FFEMTcJ> thats what i thought
<pleia2> these aren't meant to be in depth classes to explore an entire segment of ubuntu ;)
<FFEMTcJ> right..
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: someone volunteered for reporting bugs?
<FFEMTcJ> nope..
<FFEMTcJ> you wanna take launchpad?
<nigelbabu> or Launchpad
<nigelbabu> I would love to take reporting bugs, but if too small, I'll take entire launchpad
<FFEMTcJ> I think we need launchpad to report bugs..
<FFEMTcJ> so it could be done together..
<FFEMTcJ> just doing brief info on lp?
<nigelbabu> but I fear it would get too big
<FFEMTcJ> 2 hours :-P
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: i think if done correct, the getting involved could be really good for uusd
<nigelbabu> getting involved would make is open week-ish
<FFEMTcJ> focus on beomcing a part of the community, not so much "helping"
<FFEMTcJ> well, like introducing the concept of lo teams
<FFEMTcJ> loco
<FFEMTcJ> meeting people with ubuntu interists
<FFEMTcJ> uggh
<FFEMTcJ> my typing is so delayed that I'm hitting enter before spellchecking
<nigelbabu> if we're doing that, then just put the LoCo's
<nigelbabu> and put it as meeting others with Ubuntu
<nigelbabu> how to meet up and all
<FFEMTcJ> That would work.. cover loco teams, cover ubuntu hours, cover different types of meetups? pleia2 ?
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: and we'll approach launchpad from the point of view of a user, not contributer
<pleia2> nigelbabu: +1
<FFEMTcJ> agreed
<FFEMTcJ> nigelbabu: is 1 hour long enough for lp and bug reporting?
<mhall119|work> introducing LoCo teams is important
<pleia2> since we *really* don't want to get into contributing, that's why it's a *user day*
<pleia2> UOW is about contributing :)
<mhall119|work> I was surprised when we had someone come to Ubuntu Hour because he follows planet.ubuntu.com
<FFEMTcJ> right
<mhall119|work> but he'd never even contacted out LoCo
<FFEMTcJ> like i said.. as long as its done right.. it could be really good
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: from a user's point of view LP is for answers, reporting bugs, and shipit... anything else?
<mhall119|work> LP has shipit now?
<nigelbabu> mhall119|work: shipit is tied to LP
<FFEMTcJ> nigelbabu: also account creation?
<mhall119|work> must be something new
<FFEMTcJ> i mean, its kinda easy.. but woudlnt take too long to mention
<pleia2> shipit should not be included
<pleia2> they are limiting the number of CDs sent out, people should be encouraged to burn their own
<mhall119|work> or get some from their LoCo
<pleia2> yeah
<nigelbabu> okay, so just joining LP, answers, and reporting bugs
<FFEMTcJ> nigelbabu: time?
<nigelbabu> when do u want me?
<pleia2> might want to check with the bugsquad too, I don't know that using the LP interface is the preferred method of submitting bugs
<pleia2> (they have tools and stuff)
<nigelbabu> pleia2: I'm frm bug squad :)
<FFEMTcJ> depends on the bug
<pleia2> ok
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<nigelbabu> but will check with my mentor too
<pleia2> just want to be sure we're teaching people properly and BS doesn't come beat us up :)
<mhall119|work> what tools are we going to use for UUD?
<nigelbabu> pleia2: haha, sure will get a review from them :)
<pleia2> mhall119|work: tools?
<mhall119|work> I assume IRC
<mhall119|work> how about gwibber?
<mhall119|work> or lernid?
<nigelbabu> mhall119|work: lernid ruled out
<pleia2> I don't know that lernid will be ready in time, but we can check
<pleia2> there is a screencast being made for IRC
<pleia2> gwibber?
<mhall119|work> I should probably upgrade to 9.10 before I do my session
<mhall119|work> sorry, not gwibber, gobby
<nigelbabu> spoke with jono, better not try for this UUD
<pleia2> I'd say gobby usage is up to the instructor
<FFEMTcJ> gobby is prolly too advanced, since people are saying irc is
<mhall119|work> okay, I didn't know how far along it was, since I'm still on 9.04
<pleia2> some instructors for UOW and UDW even had shell accounts people could ssh into :)
<mhall119|work> stick to apps in the default install then?
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: that was cool
<nigelbabu> I think we'll keep it simple, anything extra can be made a wiki page :)
<nigelbabu> screencasts are getting ready
<mhall119|work> Syllabus in the Wiki?
<pleia2> it's up to the instructor
<pleia2> we'll ask for summaries of their class
<nigelbabu> ultimately, yes, the instructor decides
<mhall119|work> I may do that, if for no other reason than to have links to where they can learn more technical details about GnuPG
<FFEMTcJ> I spoke to the guy who wants to teach restricted drivers and he said he can do an hour without getting to advanced since its installing from repos and from vendors
<FFEMTcJ> nigelbabu: time?
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: when do u want me
<FFEMTcJ> all the time.. ;-) jk... are you avail the whole day?
<nigelbabu> earlier the better for me, coz the current schedule ends at 3:30 am my time
<FFEMTcJ> okie
<FFEMTcJ> is 1800 too late?
<nigelbabu> 1800 UTC?
<FFEMTcJ> I could do 16 if you prefer
<nigelbabu> 1800 UTC is great :)
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: what do you mean by "How to become an Ubuntero"?
<FFEMTcJ> dunoo.. didnt put that on htere
<FFEMTcJ> uggh
<FFEMTcJ> LLLLAAAAAGGGGGGGG
<nigelbabu> updated wiki, I removed joining teams (its more contributor point of view)
<FFEMTcJ> does ubuntero still exist?
<mhall119|work> FFEMTcJ: that's the label for people who have signed the CoC I believe
<FFEMTcJ> hmm
<nigelbabu> do we need that for a user day?
<nigelbabu> I mean its a bit.... unuseful for a user point of view, signing CoC is more helpful for contributors
<mhall119|work> It would probably be good to at least talk about the CoC and what it means for the community
<FFEMTcJ> aggreed
<FFEMTcJ> nigelbabu: would you prefer 1600?
<mhall119|work> I can cover what it means to "sign" it in my session on GnuPG
<nigelbabu> mhall119|work: but it becomes a bit towards "contributing"
<mhall119|work> nigelbabu: it's a pre-requisite for some contributing, yes
<nigelbabu> for a user, lp is only for bugs and answers, and you dont need CoC for thta
<mhall119|work> signing it that is
<mhall119|work> following the CoC is just good community behavior
<nigelbabu> I'll try to fit it in
<nigelbabu> can you take the signing part?
<nigelbabu> because bugs and answers take up a bit of time
<nigelbabu> FFEMTcJ: 1600 or 1800, I'm okay
<mhall119|work> yeah, I'll cover what it means to sign it
<nigelbabu> mhall119|work: you go before or after me?
<nigelbabu> if after, I'll say it will be covered later on
<mhall119|work> nigelbabu: I don't know
<mhall119|work> I don't think it matters if you're not going to talk about signing
<mhall119|work> I would think after would be best
<mhall119|work> given that my session is more technical
<nigelbabu> then I'll just skip the whole part
<nigelbabu> I'll just do joining LP, why join LP, reporting bugs, and launchpad answers
<mhall119|work> is there an intro to the community session?
<mhall119|work> the CoC should be talked about when discussin teh community
<FFEMTcJ> not yet mike
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to get itnet to do that
<mhall119|work> +1
<FFEMTcJ> well.. mentioned it to him
<FFEMTcJ> and asked
<mhall119|work> any chance of getting jono to do it?
<FFEMTcJ> Could ask
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: do you have a problem with that?
<mhall119|work> if not jono, maybe jcastro or someone else in his team
<Pendulum> I think jono or any of his horsemen would be good :)
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: no problem with that
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<pleia2> I'd only ask that we see if jono or whoever does it with awareness about the purpose of the day
<pleia2> how the community can help users
<Pendulum> makes sense to me
<FFEMTcJ> Right..
<mhall119|work> to me, the community is one of the most important aspects of Ubuntu to a user
<FFEMTcJ> mhall119|work: agreed
<FFEMTcJ> 25
<mhall119|work> you really get more than just an OS
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: fwiw, it looks like you have 2009 in the link to worldclock that you did on the classroom page for python packaging
<pleia2> can you fix it?
 * pleia2 busy at work at the moment
<FFEMTcJ> Ya..
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: you said you had some info about the intro?
<FFEMTcJ> I dont remember exactally what you said
<pleia2> that's something I think we should put together as a team
<FFEMTcJ> okie
<pleia2> maybe get some administrative stuff out of the way, say this is our first user day, feedback appreciated, let people know about other learning resources in the project (ubuntu open week, dev week, classroom, leanring project)
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_ Pendulum are you both avail at 1200 on UUD day?
<FFEMTcJ> lunch.. bbiab
<mhall119|work> mmm, lunch, sounds like a terrific idea
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: I am
<FFEMTcJ> When does UDS and UOW get scheduled?
<doctormo> pleia2: The princess and the frog doesn't come out in the uk until April.
<pleia2> doctormo: sad :(
<pleia2> guess you'll have to see it when you get home
<doctormo> mhall119|work: http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thedudette/nostalgia-chick/14707-ep021
<doctormo> pleia2: Indeed I will, but it's yet another damning condemnation of the improper use of international copyright law to effect the controlled rollout of material and culture by Disney.
<mhall119|work> doctormo: what is that?
<doctormo> For this, if I were tyrant, I'd reduce copyright terms to 20 years and watch them squirm! Mwhahaha.
<doctormo> mhall119|work: Video about Disney pricesses.
<_marx_> FFEMTcJ: what TZ
<FFEMTcJ> utc
<mhall119|work> SFW?
<doctormo> yes
<mhall119|work> 30 second ad for a chevy SUV
<mhall119|work> fail
<_marx_> FFEMTcJ: I can do that 0700 EST
<FFEMTcJ> okie
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: did you make yourself a wiki page?
<mhall119|work> doctormo: oh God, don't let her see all that merchandise, I'll go bankrupt
 * _marx_ in meeting until 1400 EST
<FFEMTcJ> today? thats fine
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: friday or saturday, it was up :)
<FFEMTcJ> yay! link?
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pendulum
<doctormo> mhall119|work: I love how everyone in the world sees those adverts, I imagine this poor african kid watching it and thinking about how daft an SUV is.
<pleia2> doctormo: poor example, I think in poor africa they might actually have a *use* for an SUV, unlike american grocery getters :)
 * mhall119|work likes his SUV
<doctormo> pleia2: epends on the country I guess, most would just be happy with a mo-ped (sp)
<mhall119|work> how else was I going to pull a 17' camping trailer and 14 computers from Florida to Tennessee?
<doctormo> mhall119|work: rental truck?
<mhall119|work> and where would the wife and kids sleep?
<doctormo> mhall119|work: hotel.
<mhall119|work> too expensive
<doctormo> Since the majority of deaths involving road vehcials in the US are not drivers or pasengers, but cyclists and pedesrians, out of a concern for others a great deal of thought has to be placed on what kind of vehcial someone operates day to day.
<doctormo> bbl, going to an entamolgy christmas bash.
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: did you get it? (my net connection here has been bouncing like crazy :( )
<FFEMTcJ> yes
<FFEMTcJ> check out the team page Pendulum _marx_
<Pendulum> happy now? :P
<FFEMTcJ> never
<FFEMTcJ> but you have a wiki page, so im happy about that
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: around?
<FFEMTcJ> yessir
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: could you change my topic to Using Launchpad?
<nigel_nb> I would have done it, but u've asked not to edit the page ;)
<FFEMTcJ> what about the bug reporting?
<nigel_nb> it would be part of it
<nigel_nb> because its bug reporting and answers too
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<nigel_nb> remember in the developer week somone had taken a class on what to do when things go wrong?
<FFEMTcJ> done
<nigel_nb> it would be nice if we got someone to do something like that
<nigel_nb> thanks FFEMTcJ  :)
<nigel_nb> btw, you got in touch with Nagendra?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: we now have enough topics?
<nigel_nb> seems like everything out there is covered
<FFEMTcJ> away
<FFEMTcJ> We have enough instructors.. but dont have topics for each
<FFEMTcJ> dinner time...
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: got a brainwave
<nigel_nb> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<nigel_nb> assign from there
<FFEMTcJ> k
<FFEMTcJ> bbiab
<nigel_nb> will talk to you in a few hours when I get home
<pleia2> well we won't really "assign" topics, but we can email all the folks who are interested and don't have a topic yet and see what they'd like to do from that page, and show them the schedule thus far
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-16
<nigel_nb> hey everyone
<Sagaci> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> yes Sagaci
<Sagaci> can someone reset my password for the Ubuntu Community Learning Project
<nigel_nb> Sagaci: u mean your launchpad password?
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: hello, did u get around to that voice over?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: sorry, i haven't. certainly by monday, but work is really hectic atm so i've been doing work, work what seems like 24/7 ;)
<doctormo> Evening folks
<pleia2> hey doctormo
<doctormo> pleia2: how is the team going?
<pleia2> it's going, I need to touch base with nigel when he's around, I'm around, and freenode stops exploding
<pleia2> yeah, like that :x
<mhall119|work> good luck on the freenode not exploding
<doctormo> Ah, yes
<doctormo> Freenode is pretty busy these days
<Vantrax> is IRC stable today???
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> :)
<Vantrax> ... boo
<Vantrax> last time i came on it was netsplit city
<Vantrax> gave up after 10 min of effort for 2 min of connectivity
<Vantrax> seems like your having fun with IRCC pleia
<pleia2> x_x
<pleia2> I prefer fun that includes candy and rollercoasters
<Vantrax> if you need help just send me an email
<pleia2> thank you :)
<Vantrax> always make time for friends
<FFEMTcJ> howdy
<pleia2> evening FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> hey pleia2.. hows your day going?
<pleia2> good, just making some dinner, going to chill out in front of the tv for a bit ;)
<FFEMTcJ> sounds fun
<FFEMTcJ> I have ribs in the oven, waiting for the family to come home.. Tonight is putting up the christmas tree before the chillins go to bed, and then afterwards time to spend with the other half.. she feels left out...
<pleia2> sounds nice
<FFEMTcJ> Anyone on the other side of the pond want to order me some stuff from the ubuntu store and ship it to me?
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: whats the story with the US store being... welll... bad? any idea?
<pleia2> bad? I ordered from them back when they were new, great shirts
<FFEMTcJ> the selection
<FFEMTcJ> it isnt the same as the global
<pleia2> yeah, the selection isn't as good
<pleia2> but int'l shipping costs suck, whether you have canonical or someone else ship it, better to get it shipped to someone who is coming stateside for a visit ;)
<Vantrax> im just lucky enough to have canonical sending me swag:P
<doctormo> Vantrax: congratulations
<doctormo> How are you?
<Vantrax> busy busy now days
<pleia2> doctormo: oh hey, I am out of the loop, where are we with scripts and nigel's course?
<Vantrax> My little girl is teething atm, so thats not fun
<doctormo> pleia2: Scripts are fully working, imagine the process is init_scripts -> course writing -> build_scripts -> render_scripts
<pleia2> w00t
<pleia2> so we can start making courses now?
<doctormo> the init and build are fully implimented in command line form and the render scripts are just being stolen from the ubuntu docs team.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> pleia2: Sure, I should take you around making one?
<pleia2> that would be great :) I'd like to start transferring akgraner's leadership doc
<doctormo> Wonderful, when would you like to start?
<pleia2> I'm around now for the next hour and a half, or early friday evening
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-17
<doctormo> ok we can go through it now then, if you have any old branches, delete them in launchpad (unless you've got stuff to move over)
<doctormo> Then we'll make a fresh branch and work from there.
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> I'll check out a new branch
<pleia2> oh, I have a question
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> sure thing
<pleia2> so I already have a branch hanging out there in lp
<pleia2> but I'd have to check it out againt to get it (I wiped the dev vm I was working on it in)
<pleia2> it has stuff I want, but not much - do I need to check it out and save it now? will my new branch do something weird to it when I upload?
<doctormo> pleia2: Not to worry, only be concerned if you pushed it to launchpad.
<pleia2> I did
<doctormo> Although lp is suffering from update-o'clock.
<pleia2> doh!
<doctormo> So we can't clean that up right now, just a make a note to delete that branch or mark it as invalid.
<doctormo> just good house keeping
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> OK, check yourself out a fresh branch using `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-learning-materials`
<pleia2> this means I also can't check out your latest branch with the build scripts
<doctormo> You should be able to read it, just not push anything
<pleia2> hm, not working
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/bzr$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-learning-materials
<pleia2> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu-learning-materials": OOPS-1447EA25
<doctormo> let me try
<doctormo> Launchpad is obviously dead as a very dead thing.
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> pleia2: If I had an outgoing ip and a good router, I would have hosted my branch for you, but I forget how to.
<pleia2> it's ok
<pleia2> doctormo: I was able to grab the branch :)
<doctormo> ok great!
<doctormo> pleia2: How long do you have left? time wise?
<pleia2> an hour
<doctormo> ok
<pleia2> then I have an irc meeting with my loco, but I can do both at once if we run over in time :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Right, so change dir into the root of the branch
<pleia2> done
<doctormo> pick which section your new class will go under
<doctormo> I assume community
<pleia2> ok, this is under community
<doctormo> since it's a leadership course.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> now type `./builder/create.sh community my-leadership-course` taking care to change the name to what you wish it to be.
<doctormo> this should create the directory community/what-ever-name-you-chose/
<doctormo> and you should cd into it, in a different tab or window (so you can keep the root terminal open for building)
<pleia2> neat
<doctormo> OK, now just for testing, we're going to modify title.txt
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/bzr/ubuntu-learning-materials/community/leadership$ ls
<pleia2> 01-begin.txt                introduction.txt  student_requirements.txt
<pleia2> authors.txt                 presentation
<pleia2> classroom_requirements.txt  resources
<pleia2> there is no title.txt
<doctormo> oh
<doctormo> bug
<doctormo> pleia2: OK I've just updated the create with title.txt you can just make one if you want, it's a single line file with the full english name of the course, spaces, capitals, everything.
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> Now you've got that, in your root tab using the builder to compile your new class: `./builder/build.sh community what-ever-name-you-chose`
<pleia2> oh, it tries to open up something in xorg, at the end huh? :)
<doctormo> it should create a build directory and inside of that should be your category/class and inside that class dir should be your docbooks and testing html files.
<doctormo> pleia2: It tries to load up firefox really poorly, I couldn't remember what the xdg open browser command was.
<doctormo> So i just stuffed a firefox command in.
<doctormo> I should script that out tbh, so peopel ca go `./builder/view.sh category class-name` and get either pdf or html up in some gui.
<doctormo> instead of stuffing it in build
<pleia2> I am not sure that did what it was supposed to do
<pleia2> oh, there it is
<doctormo> have a look at the html output, you should see one section
<pleia2> yeah, in ubuntu-learning-materials/build/community/leadership/class.html
<pleia2> cool
<doctormo> pleia2: OK next, you want to modify 01-begin.txt rename it to something better for your first chapter, then copy it for each of the chapters you want to make for this class.
<doctormo> pleia2: Then edit each one, adding in the chapter title, overview, demonstration and practical sections in that order.
<doctormo> Most of the files have fairly descriptive contents
<doctormo> So this part should be easy
<doctormo> Just make sure you have txt files which have two numbers at the front, that when sorted will come out the way you want.
<doctormo> Then build again to see your new results.
<pleia2> okie
<pleia2> neat :)
<doctormo> ok pushed up to rev 24, that inlcudes that create fix, but also a new ./builder/view.sh script which launches firefox (to be replaced by xdg launch when I remember how to do it), the build.sh now also generates an index.html for testing.
<doctormo> the view launches up the index too, so people can see all generated files.
<doctormo> we'll have to spend some time making it all look pretty later on.
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> now, the thing that has been keeping me awake at night - I'm not sure that akgraner's loco document is appropriate for this project
<pleia2> err, leadership
<akgraner> don't lose sleep pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> it's a great document, and we want to teach it, but in its raw form it really is just a document
<pleia2> akgraner :)
<doctormo> pleia2: It just needs some peer review love then, we knew we'd have to translate existing materials
<doctormo> akgraner: do you want to work through the process we've just done to reform it?
<pleia2> well, the thing is that the document itself is in progress
<pleia2> so it needs a place to live while that work is being done (it's a google doc right now)
<pleia2> *then* translate it into course form
<akgraner> I was going to start adding to Chapter 1 in January...
<akgraner> Chapter 2 is pretty much done
<akgraner> but 1 and 3 need WORK
<doctormo> pleia2: Getting the writing portion of it done under this system would help, not only getting thos einvolved familar, testing our system, but also to make it easier to keep track of training materials that are being written.
<akgraner> doctormo, and pleia2 I will follow your guidance
<akgraner> before I add anything else
<pleia2> doctormo: what I see here is two different documents
<pleia2> 1) leadership document
<pleia2> 2) leadership course
<pleia2> the course is based on the document
<doctormo> What does the document specify?
<doctormo> What is it's function?
<pleia2> it's reference material on how to be a good leader
<pleia2> http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfMjljc3E2endkNQ&hl=en
<pleia2> (if you can see that)
<pleia2> and akgraner will kill us if we tell her it should be edited via the wiki :)
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll stick in a wiki if you need me to
<akgraner> or did you already do that
<pleia2> I haven't
<pleia2> I am wondering if maybe it should just be kept as a google doc
<akgraner> want me to stick it in a wiki
<akgraner> you all just tell me what to do and I am there
<pleia2> once a chapter is finished, we can develop a course around it
<akgraner> so chapter 2 is done..once it is peer reviewed
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> yeah, I think this is the way to go
<pleia2> akgraner: keep editing in the google doc, you'll just share it as needed with collaborators
<pleia2> the release of the document is where things will get fun
<akgraner> pleia2, ok
<akgraner> wanna set a date for Chapter 1 say end of Feb?
<pleia2> sounds good :)
<akgraner> we set a goal for the 1-3 for Lucid
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> I know some people from the NC team who want to help
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> plus it will help toward contribution for them
<pleia2> yes :)
<akgraner> and for the team
<akgraner> pleia2, just let me know when and who needs access and I'll add them per your request
<pleia2> akgraner: are people just jumping in to write sections? or is there some kind of "I'll do this bit" coordination?
<pleia2> (jumping in is fine, I don't think it's a big enough project to worry, just wondering)
<akgraner> Jump in and do this bit
<akgraner> gotta find links
<pleia2> ok good
<akgraner> that kinda stuff
<akgraner> stuff people can send to me really and I can just add
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> so if you know people who want to help with that send them my way we can knock this thing out
<pleia2> will do :)
<pleia2> is there a blueprint/wiki page/anything around about developing this document?
<akgraner> yeah a blueprint let me find the link
 * akgraner is link challenged
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+spec/community-ubuntu-loco-leaderhsip
<akgraner> we need to beef it up a bit..and some more to the white board
<akgraner> and create a full spec (wiki) for it
<pleia2> oh darnit, I have tasks on that
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, I just wanted something to link to the learning team project wiki so we knew what progress was being made on this topic
<pleia2> blueprint will do for now :)
<akgraner> since you know my love of wiki's you'll notice there isn't one for the full spec yet...
<akgraner> guess I'll express some wiki love and create the spec this week ok by Monday
<akgraner> will that work
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> does anyone really *luv* wiki's
<nigel_nb> pleia2: um, around?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, but I might be slow to respond, loco meeting in progress :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: okay, later, needed your help with something (nothing urgent), another day :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: you can PM if you want :) I won't be busy for long
<nigel_nb> pleia2: its okay, I think my ISP-given modem is at fault why i cant open ports, I just wanted to check with you if u had any idea
<nigel_nb> pleia2: how to confirm that suspicion...
<pleia2> nigel_nb: have a firewall on your system?
<Sagaci> is the Ubuntu Community Learning Project (http://learn.ufbt.net/) open for students?
<bodhizazen> yes Sagaci
<bodhizazen> although we are putting content in place
<Sagaci> sorry to bother you but could you see if i've registered
<bodhizazen> user name ?
<Sagaci> bodhizazen: err, sorry, either Sagaci, sagaci, jpickett or pickettj
<bodhizazen> Don't see you on the list:(
<Sagaci> bodhizazen: can I create an account
<bodhizazen> I believe so
<Sagaci> there's no registration function
<bodhizazen> register with openid, use your launchpad id
<Sagaci> doesn't seem to work
<bodhizazen> you blocking cookies ?
<Sagaci> don't think so
<Sagaci> https://launchpad.net/~jpickett
<Sagaci> i try logging in with jpickett but to no avail
<Sagaci> gotcha
<Pendulum> pleia2, FFEMTcJ: I'm going to ask the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK guys if they'll mention the User Day in their events section for their last podcast of the season :)
<popey> when is it?
<Pendulum> January 23rd starting at 1200 UTC :)
<Pendulum> popey: btw, if you lot don't mind having Americans on the show, btw, I have a friend considering switching to Ubuntu who I might be able to poke and say "hey, you should let these guys interview you early on so they can get a sense of new-user struggles :)
<Pendulum> sorry, that may not have made sense, it's early here
<popey> it made sense to me
<Pendulum> i think it was just a little redudant and rambly
<popey> Pendulum: can you drop a one line "date, time, location, event, url" to podcast@ubuntu-uk.org pls?
<nigelbabu> okay, so if Pendulum or popey responded to my pings, sorry, missed what you said
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: great work on getting the UUD schedule into shape :)
<pleia2> we'll flesh out the real schedule on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays once we've filled all the subjects in
<nigelbabu> lemme see if i can get my limited gimp abilities to get a uud logo
<pleia2> thanks nigelbabu :)
<pleia2> we have the option of asking the art team too
<nigelbabu> hmm, if I make a mess of it (highly probable), will ask them ;)
<nigelbabu> pleia2: oh btw, you're happy with the direction the scripts have gone?
<nigelbabu> I mean as far as asciidoc/bzr is concerned..
<pleia2> nigelbabu: yes, I think we need to flesh out the documentation a bit more but we're well on our way :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2: in that case, I'll take it as final for now and finish my course around the way things are now
<pleia2> nigelbabu: once your changes are merged into the trunk I might pull it out and make some changes based on my experience
<pleia2> and add my asciidoc stuff
<nigelbabu> pleia2: you've got asciidoc stuff lined up?
<pleia2> only really basic, I'll have more to add once I make a mess with writing the course itself ;)
<pleia2> "oh, there needs to be a newline here, can't have these characters here..."
<nigelbabu> actually, there is some trouble with the scripts in that regard, some minor newline mistakes and stuff
<nigelbabu> but I'm sure thats easy to correct
<nigelbabu> I'll just put down my formatting stuff when I get the time then, i.e., tonight or saturday day time (your tz)
<pleia2> oh good, that will help a lot :)
<nigelbabu> night folks, off to work
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: that's what I was plannin on.... hehe
<FFEMTcJ> hellow is supposed to be able to tell me tomorrow what he wants to teach.. other than that, no idea
<FFEMTcJ> we do need to work on the main page.. make it look pretty
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: if jono and the horsemen can't do it, I have a couple ideas for people to ask to talk about community stuff :)
<FFEMTcJ> ok..
<FFEMTcJ> there is jcastro dholbach
<FFEMTcJ> right?
<Pendulum> and dpm
<FFEMTcJ> want to ping them and see if any of them can do it?
<doctormo> Hey guys
<FFEMTcJ> hey doc
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: am about to ask jcastro. i think the other two are off for the night
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: jcastro will do it :)
<FFEMTcJ> sweet
<nigel_nb> hey everyone
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: wanted to talk to you earlier, but I was in a hurry to get to work
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: what's up?
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: is your cold better?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: it wasn't a cold, but yes, i'm starting to do better :)
<FFEMTcJ> h1n1.. everyone run!
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: in that case all of us were down with it
<Pendulum> hah. nothing that glamourous ;)
<nigel_nb> me, pleia2, doctormo - we all took turns to fall ill, one after another
<doctormo> indeed
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: I wanted to check with you about the voice overs
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: if they're ready we could give links to the screencasts to Locos :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: are you doing better now?
<doctormo> oh much!
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: I was thinking up something about the user days
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: I will have them this weekend. I'm on my 2nd 10-12 hour day at work in a row so the one you sent me isn't done yet (but at least my sound works again!)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: take your time, weekend is best for me
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: What I was thinking was something like a picture with invitation and times for the course
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: and a little inovative names for the courses so that they sound a bit more interesting....just a thought
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: maybe we need to all stop kissing each other
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: wha?
<FFEMTcJ> each of us getting sicj
<FFEMTcJ> sick
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> thats kinda impossible
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<nigel_nb> I'm like on the other side of the world
<FFEMTcJ> it was sarcasm
<nigel_nb> I know ;)
<nigel_nb> I'm killing the joke :P
<FFEMTcJ> boo!
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: so.. what do think of ^^
<FFEMTcJ> that sounds good
<FFEMTcJ> if you have someone to do the picture
<nigel_nb> I'll play around with gimp when I get home
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<nigel_nb> you got any new courses?
<FFEMTcJ> nope
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: is it possible to redo one of the UOW courses?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: are you around? opinion on ^^
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: what are you thinking of?
<FFEMTcJ> which one
<nigel_nb> hold on.. dont remember the exact course, but there was a very good session. lemme look at the ouw logs
<nigel_nb> ah, its popey's course on what to do when things go wrong
<nigel_nb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/DontPanic
<nigel_nb> it would be great for a new user
<popey> :)
<nigel_nb> either if he can take it or someone else can it, its a beautiful session
<nigel_nb> I donno if we do this re-using thing though
<Pendulum> i think it'd be a good one if he's willing
<Pendulum> popey: ^^ ?
<popey> hmm?
<popey> someone wants to re-use my UOW session for some reason?
<popey> go ahead, do whatever you want with it
<Pendulum> popey: we were wondering if you would do it again for the User Day? (or let us find someone to redo it)
<FFEMTcJ> does that cover like finding helpful resources?
<popey> when is that ?
<FFEMTcJ> jan 23
<Pendulum> Jan 23rd
<popey> it could probably do with a little tweaking, but yeah, no problem
<FFEMTcJ> we already have finding helpful resources is why i ask
<popey> I'm happy to do it, or if I'm busy, happy for someone else to re-purpose it, put my name down
<Pendulum> popey: one sec and I'll mail the podcast with it as something you ought to mention as an upcoming event anyway :P
<popey> smart move Pendulum
<Pendulum> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: this is like, what to do when you get a blank screen.. dont panic, that kinda stuff
<FFEMTcJ> sounds good to me
<Pendulum> now to find e-mail...
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: so one down, how many more blank spaces do u have?
<FFEMTcJ> popey: will you teach it?
<popey> i can do yes
<FFEMTcJ> any specific time you'd like?
<FFEMTcJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam
<FFEMTcJ> I can move people around
<popey> thanks, was just about to ask for that :)
<popey> oh, its a saturday..
<FFEMTcJ> i take it thats bad
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: popey is a family man :)
<popey> no, thats good
<nigel_nb> surprise surprise :)
<popey> so long as I have plenty of notice any time on saturday is good
<popey> evenings are preferable 20:00 onwards
<popey> but I can probably do any time
<Pendulum> popey: and it's after Strictly is over so you won't have your Saturday evening date ;)
<popey> just gimmie a few optionos
<popey> haha
<popey> i love my saturday evenings with sophie :)
<popey> she's in bed by 20:00 though
<FFEMTcJ> popey: whatever time you want and ill re-arrange the schedule.. seriously
<popey> nah, I'll fit in
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: whats is Strictly?
<popey> i know some people have other stuff on
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/
<popey> that ^^
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: Strictly Come Dancing is a tv show his daughter loves :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: :)
<nigel_nb> the only TV series I can stand now is House MD
<popey> heh
<Pendulum> i'm over a year out of date on house
<Pendulum> and a few weeks out of date on Dollhouse
<popey> my daughter has a very rare condition that has appeared on House! :)
<popey> thats when you know something you have is rare, when house knows what it is :)
<nigel_nb> popey: wow!
<Pendulum> heh
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: but arguably the best was 5th season for me
<Pendulum> I know several people with conditions that have shown up on House, but that's because I have weird medical stuff myself
<popey> hehe
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: i've only seen like 4 episodes of that season
<nigel_nb> everyting I see on house, I've known before
<popey> http://www.housemd-guide.com/performancereviews/2007/08/310-merry-little-christmas.html
<Pendulum> I haven't shown up on House yet, but that's just because I don't have a diagnosis yet ;) (I need my own House!)
<popey> Langerhans cell histiocytosis
<popey> everyone needs their own House!
<nigel_nb> but I think it *might* have something to do with the fact that i work in the medical field
<FFEMTcJ> popey: is 2000 good for you? utc?
<popey> yup
<FFEMTcJ> rather 2100?
<popey> 20:00 is fine
<Pendulum> I used to hang out on a message board for people with chronic illness and there were quite a few with lupus. So many jokes about how it's never lupus on that board ;)
<FFEMTcJ> popey: is your wiki page just popey?
<popey> heh
<popey> it should be!
<popey> it is now
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/popey
<popey> which just redirects
<FFEMTcJ> i see that
<nigel_nb> popey: that xkcd toon is a nice touch ;)
<popey> :)
<popey> hard to stick to
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: can you do 1700?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: no problem
<nigel_nb> kicking out the TBD out there right?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: paultag, nhandler, and hellow, I think we can ask them to come up with something interesting ;)
<FFEMTcJ> I've tried.. still waiting to hear back
<nigel_nb> I'll but paul tonight ;)
<nigel_nb> s/but/bug
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: lemme ride out the last 2.5 hours of work, I'm sure something good will hit me in the meantime
<FFEMTcJ> k
<Pendulum> i'm heading home. will be on later from there if any of y'all need me for anything
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: we need 4 topics now.....
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: updated
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: better presentation
<FFEMTcJ> thank pleia2
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: you'll be around tonight?
<FFEMTcJ> if you ping me it goes to my cell so I can get on
<nigel_nb> I'll catch hold of everyone and get some topics
<nigel_nb> did u try asking shrini?
<FFEMTcJ> I talked to hellow, he told he he would have something tomorrow hopefully
<FFEMTcJ> I dont know shrini
<nigel_nb> oh great :)
<nigel_nb> ok, he's frm my loco, i'll mail him
<nigel_nb> I mean shrini
<nigel_nb> so, now we need 4 topics, a invitation of sorts, screecasts, and I need to get in touch with the volunteers from my loco.  Small list :)
<FFEMTcJ> as we get more people, I'm extending the time as well
<nigel_nb> awesome :)
<FFEMTcJ> bbiab.. ping me if you need somethin
<nigel_nb> I'm off
<nigel_nb> catch ya later in the evening
<doctormo> night
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-18
<byhacki> hai
<nigel_nb> paultag: decided on a topic for user day?
<paultag> nigel_nb, ERM....
<paultag> nigel_nb, /me needs to think about it
<nigel_nb> I got a suggestion for you
<paultag> I love suggestions
<nigel_nb> I've been picking my brain for ideas
<nigel_nb> paultag: One good idea would be what *not* to with your ubuntu install (like not run unknown scripts as root, linux doesn't need viruses if u type out the wrong commands, dont modify your kernel.. that kind)
<nigel_nb> its just something that hit me, needs work
<paultag> Oh cool nigel_nb
<paultag> good idea
<nigel_nb> paultag: I'm sure you can play around with it make it big enough though nothing hits me right now ;)
<paultag> nigel_nb, :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: will u be around this weekend?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: should be
<nigel_nb> k :)
<pleia2> we're getting snow tomorrow, so I am going to hide indoors :)
<ZachK_> heya pleia2
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> i need to finish that how-to-contribute doc
<pleia2> morning ZachK_
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah :)
<mgl22> hello someonoe can tell me if this file, ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64 works as cd live in a PII please
<paultag> Sur--
<nigel_nb> later everyone :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: been kicking around some ideas for ubuntu user day logo
<pleia2> nigel_nb: great :)
<nigel_nb> one was a big u with a u and d on top of it
<nigel_nb> will show it you later it the day
<pleia2> nigel_nb: great, I'm looking forward to it :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I'm not a profressional ;) so check it out then :)
<pleia2> every logo I've attempted looked like it was made by an 8 year old
<nigel_nb> pleia2: same here :P
<pleia2> hehe
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> pleia2: Look at the schedule updates?
<pleia2> looks great!
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> Penny got jcastro for us!
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> Hope she doesn't mind penny. Hehe
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-19
<cprofitt> gell all
<pleia2> gell?
<cprofitt> sorry... hello was what I meant to type
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> cprofitt: getting some snow this weekend? :)
<pleia2> they are saying 10-14 inches for us! I'm so excited!
<cprofitt> According to my forcast -- no.
<pleia2> aw
<pleia2> I guess the atlantic is going to eat it
<cprofitt> we are potentially too cold for snow...
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> yeah, the temperature here is going to hover around 30
<pleia2> perfect snow weather
<cprofitt> we are 18F now... and going down
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo_> thats cold
<doctormo_> It's only -1°C here, fairly cold for the englisg est coast.
<cprofitt> doctormo_: where are you right now?
<doctormo_> cprofitt: Liverpool, England
<cprofitt> you back home for the holidays?
<doctormo_> yep
<doctormo_> how are things back in the states?
<mhall119|work> FFEMTcJ: jcastro is goind a user day session?
<FFEMTcJ> yessir
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<nigel_nb> her FFEMTcJ :)
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> nigel_nb: ?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ|mobile: just said hi :)
<FFEMTcJ|mobile> O.  Hehe howdy
<nigel_nb> pleia2: hey, hows that storm coming along? :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: very snowy :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: wow, wow wow
 * nigel_nb saw Avatar today!!
<pleia2> cool, how was it?
<nigel_nb> it was *awesome*
<nigel_nb> guaranteed to blow your mind away
<nigel_nb> animated detail level was really really good
<ZachK_> nigel_nb: i'm gonna buy it...
<nigel_nb> story is kinda predictable after some time, but still worth every bit :)
 * nigel_nb away for dinner
<nigel_nb> pleia2: who did the ubuntu women logo?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: Troy Sabotka
<nigel_nb> pleia2: wish I could make something like that
<nigel_nb> now I feel self conscious about the one I did :P, it does look like it was done by an 8-year-old
<doctormo> nigel_nb: link to logo?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: not yet.  I deleted what I did earlier
<nigel_nb> drawing on paper
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Your drawing a logo?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: dont embaress me more
<nigel_nb> gimp and inkscape is overwhelming without having an idea of what I want
<nigel_nb> so, first I'm deciding what I want
<nigel_nb> just play with letters
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'm interested, I do logos now and thwn
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ha, then I'll just give u a pic of what I have in my mind on paper and u cud improvise
<doctormo> nigel_nb: depends what project it;s for
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ubuntu user days till comes under uclp
<nigel_nb> s/till/still
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I've got a basic idea, can you take a look?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I cud use a review ;)
<nigel_nb> pleia2 & doctormo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4197256675/
<pleia2> that's nice :)
<nigel_nb> but childish too
<nigel_nb> there is no logo yet, per se :(
<nigel_nb> pleia2: anyway logo on hold for a few hours, first the docs
<pleia2> ok :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's not childrish, there isn't even a crayon tree.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: :P
<nigel_nb> probably I should put it in
<nigel_nb> doctormo: you'll be around for a few more hours?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: back now
<nigel_nb> doctormo: was hoping to finish off the bzr module which has morphed into a how-to-contribute module :P
<nigel_nb> doctormo: helps if you and pleia2 are around, keeps me piped up
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Go go, rar rar!
<nigel_nb> doctormo: doing the last part
<nigel_nb> asciidoc intro
<doctormo> wonderful
<doctormo> We'll get it peer reviewed and then get some blog entires written to celibrate it
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: check this out :p http://i.imgur.com/YRoqC.jpg
<nigel_nb> pleia2: thats not much snow :)
<pleia2> nah, not much yet
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> yet being the key word there I guess
<pleia2> they're still saying 12-18 inches when it finishes tomorrow
<nigel_nb> 1 to 1.5 ft?
<nigel_nb> wow
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> only snow i've seen is artificial, but I still loved the experience
<pleia2> it doesn't snow where I'm moving in a couple months
<pleia2> this is a nice goodbye :)
<nigel_nb> I know, CA
<nigel_nb> I used to work with clients from CA, not these days though
<nigel_nb> at least you'll be done with cold and winter dressing ;)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: what is the presentation folder for?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: svg files which will help presenting the course
<nigel_nb> pictures?
<doctormo> basically, but not just ant image
<nigel_nb> other than images, what else?
<nigel_nb> pdfs and presentations?
<nigel_nb> doctormo, pleia2: found an awesome resource http://andrewk.webfactional.com/asciidoc.php
<nigel_nb> type anything in asciidoc, see the output immediately, easier to catch errors :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Not really, we want to encourage people to only save sources, not compiled documents.
<nigel_nb> true
<nigel_nb> but if something goes wrong or u want to experiment with some formatting, thats the place
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I was talking about pdfs and presentations.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: oh sorry, I thought u were commenting on the link
<nigel_nb> doctormo: but what is intended to into resources and presentation?
<doctormo> resources is for mostly files that are additional things the students will need.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ah :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: do we need as asciidoc primer?
<nigel_nb> I find that I'm just copy pasting from the asciidoc cheat sheet
<nigel_nb> doctormo: thoughts on ^^
<pleia2> nigel_nb: I'm hoping that ones exist already (I don't want to have to write one)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: hang on, I'll push what I've written on, I'm not inclined to push a course for asciidoc, there's nothing to teach :(
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> nigel_nb: where is the asciidoc cheat sheet?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: http://powerman.name/doc/asciidoc
<pleia2> perfect :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: no point in duplicating that
<pleia2> I agree
<nigel_nb> pleia2: pushed up to new rev
<nigel_nb> can't see it online, loggerhead's down
<pleia2> nigel_nb: can you build the class.html and stick it up somewhere?
<nigel_nb> lemme see what I can do
<nigel_nb> pleia2: well, since I dont have a host, I got create
<nigel_nb> creative
<nigel_nb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343923/
<nigel_nb> put into an HTML ;)
 * pleia2 does
<pleia2> nigel_nb: this is great
<nigel_nb> now I only need to finish it off
<nigel_nb> one or two lines about compiling
<nigel_nb> u got anything else I have to add?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: um..^^
<pleia2> nigel_nb: nope, it looks good
<nigel_nb> okay, I'll add the demonstration
<nigel_nb> should I alert the mailing list for review?
<pleia2> will you be adding a link to that asciidoc reference?
<nigel_nb> you want me to?
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> ok, will do
<pleia2> I'd say something like - "The build script will make a 01-begin.txt with some basic asciidoc formatting, for more formatting see this reference:
<nigel_nb> :), will do
<nigel_nb> finally!!
<nigel_nb> one course is near completion
<nigel_nb> pleia2: u'll be around this coming week? or busy with family?
<pleia2> I'll be around
<nigel_nb> :) we can finish everything about this one then :)
<pleia2> great! :)
<FFEMTcJ> howdy
<nigel_nb> howdy ffEMTcJ :)
<FFEMTcJ> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> how are ya ffEMTcJ, at work ?
<FFEMTcJ> nope
<FFEMTcJ> monday
<FFEMTcJ> at my parents
<nigel_nb> oh great :)
<FFEMTcJ> Met some ubuntu people from this side of the state today for lunch..
<doctormo> did it go well?
<nigel_nb> u guys are lucky
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ah your back.
<doctormo> nigel_nb: lucky?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: to have an active community of ubuntu geeks ;)
<nigel_nb> and users
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-20
<FFEMTcJ> doctormo: ya... there were supposed to be 6 of us, but only 3 showed.. but we had a good time getting to know each other..
<doctormo> nigel_nb: These communities are made, it takes a lot of energy to make them too.
<FFEMTcJ> my wife was there, so we tried to limit the geek speak
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'm almost done on the course, a review would be helpful
<nigel_nb> making some last minute changes before committing
<doctormo> ok
 * FFEMTcJ is makin some changes to his wiki page
<nigel_nb> doctormo: updated
<nigel_nb> doctormo: checked out the new branch?
<doctormo> ok
<doctormo> nigel_nb: what does "Ideally, this course should take (to be filled up)" mean?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: correcting that
<nigel_nb> I didn't know how many sections were there
<nigel_nb> so it would be 3 to 4 hours there
<nigel_nb> corrected in local branch
<doctormo> pleia2, nigel_nb and anyone else interested, please join #ubuntu-learning-review where we'll go through each chapter of the new bzr/lp/asciidoc course
<pleia2> nigel_nb: a friend of mine interested in diversity wrote this the other day http://www.asheesh.org/note/debian/indians.html
<nigel_nb> pleia2: that article has inspired me to write a post on it :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: great :)
<nigel_nb> the entire BT has only 2 people from this side of the earth
<nigel_nb> even though we're technically the largest population
<nigel_nb> besides china
<pleia2> make sure you send me the link after you've written it, I'd like to read it
<pleia2> :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: but I'm not sure if I have the same perspective as everyone else
<nigel_nb> I didn't go the traditional way of college after school
<nigel_nb> as usual in india
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> that's usual here too, and I didn't
<nigel_nb> pleia2: ah, :)
<nigel_nb> but I think I can put it forward in such a way to hide that fact
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: why hide it? I would say what you do is far more important than what formal training you have
<Pendulum> and I'd say that I've encountered the same attitude more in OSS than anywhere else (about formal training not necessarily mattering)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: true there
<nigel_nb> but I know my crowd
<Pendulum> fair enough
<nigel_nb> I'm not talking about this in a logged channel
<nigel_nb> will pm you
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<nigel_nb> mornin FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> mornin nigel_nb
<doctormo> morning
<nigel_nb> afternoon doctormo :)
<Pendulum> hi FFEMTcJ
<nigel_nb> ohai Pendulum :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Namaste
<nigel_nb> :)
<FFEMTcJ> hey Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> morning :)
<Saj0577> hey ppl can someone help me get the blueprint later as I always struggle with Lp and bzzr stuff
#ubuntu-learning 2012-12-18
<joerger> I was wondering what ways people here have increased their knowledge of linux.  I already run a mostly linux environment with the exception of gaming(but isnt frequent since my classes take a lot of time out of day) and one software package that I could not get to run natively.
<pleia2> got a job running linux servers ;)
<joerger> did you have any previous knowledge of linux before that?
<pleia2> mostly I pick projects and then figure out how to do them
<pleia2> "I wonder how to run a webserver" etc etc
<joerger> so go through installation guides?
<pleia2> so I'd been a hobbiest for about 4 years before I became a junior sysadmin
<pleia2> yep
<joerger> I am about to hit my first year of (almost) all linux booting by the end of this month but that is impressive.  Did doing that help you with on the job experience of setting those systems up?
<pleia2> oh yes, plus I loved it and was always eager to learn, which are pretty key requirements for being a sysadmin :)
<joerger> i love linux...honestly i feel as though I have less headaches to worry about then my peers when it comes to getting our files to "just work"...today even i loaded up a kid I was teaching some C++ to and the files werent working for him under windows popped them onto my machine and boom compiled and worked under the same compiler
<joerger> I do like to learn but I dont have enough pcs to play around with (isnt that always the case)
<pleia2> virtualbox is your friend
<pleia2> you don't need lots of PCs to learn stuff these days, just fire up some virtual machines to play with
<pleia2> I recently even had a small cluster running virtualizaton on top of virtualization for some testing
<joerger> your opinions of VMware vs VB...I get a free copy of VMware from my school and hmmm never thought of treating them in that way...
<joerger> did i understand you correctly...a cluster of vms within a cluster of vms?
<pleia2> virtualbox is open source and that's where my interests are, I don't often pay for software so VMWare is out
<pleia2> I actually use KVM mostly though
<pleia2> a cluster of VMs running on my desktop, with VMs load balanced between them
<joerger> im really into the FOSS mentality...but i couldnt get the linux generic headers to work under 12.04 and then found i got VMware for free...so I closed my mouth and "ponied" up
<pleia2> I'm still using 12.04 on my desktop and haven't had a problem, maybe figuring out how to get it working is a learning experience? :)
<joerger> so from reading the description quickly about KVM...it seems like its a software way to tell the kernel that the system can VM?
<pleia2> it's another virtualization technology like VMWare or VB, it just doesn't have a pretty graphical interface
<joerger> true thats a good idea...weekend project for sure...
<joerger> so all command line?
<joerger> i like the sound of that
<pleia2> you use something like virtual machime manager and libvirt tools to control it (virtual machine manager and libvirt tools give you the same tools for a bunch of virtualization technologies so you can use the same commands to control KVM, VB, VMWare...)
<joerger> thats pretty interesting...(VM cluster)
<pleia2> yeah, so by default KVM is all command line
<pleia2> virtual machine manager is a gui, but it's quite limited :)
<joerger> not scared of the command line so personally rather tackle it head on and i dont like being limited
<pleia2> great attitude to have
<pleia2> http://blog.remoteresponder.net/2012/05/17/an-infrastructure-for-server-clusters-for-high-availability/ talks a bit about the cluster infrastructure I deploy at work (that's my work blog)
<pleia2> (for another 2 weeks anyway!)
<joerger> thank you...and moving somewhere else?
<pleia2> yeah, got a job where I actually get to work on infrastructure for an open source project directly, hooray :)
<joerger> right now im a Medical Informatics major picking up IT for a dual major (should have come in as straight IT) and trying to decide what/where I want to do my Masters in CS or Networking Sys. Admin(a la your job)
<joerger> and that sounds awesome :) I would love to work for open source project and get paid to do it
<pleia2> my fiance is a network engineer, he seems to enjoy it
<pleia2> and yeah, it's pretty much a dream come true :)
<joerger> I think FOSS and GNU stuff is great and luck you :)
<joerger> what does he do? more blue prints or networking of devices?
<joerger> lucky*
<pleia2> he's a senior engineer, so it's more like broad policy decisions for big networks, integrations and also attends conferences to represent the company he works for at major international network policy meetings
<joerger> hmmm interesting...sounds like a lot of meetings lol
<pleia2> haha, yeah
<joerger> Im browsing through your blog and it appears like you do more of the implementation from those meetings...
<pleia2> yeah, I'm definitely more of a traditional systems person
<joerger> I like getting my hands dirty more than meetings (Blah :p)
<pleia2> hehe
<joerger> it seems like a pretty standard question but what distros/WM do you run?
<pleia2> mostly Xubuntu for desktop stuff and Debian on servers
<joerger> debian over a headless ubuntu install? looking for the stability i would assume
<pleia2> pretty much
<pleia2> at work they've used debian for over a decade, no compelling reason to switch
<pleia2> actually pretty much the same thing personally for me, debian is super stable and it works fine, I don't need the latest things on a basic webserver
<joerger> ohhh that would do it and true that makes sense...rather have it working then having to try and fix things
<pleia2> yeah, breaking things is only fun when they aren't in production
<joerger> now being in the work force what technologies do you see really starting to sprout and take off?
<joerger> and when its not finals week and you have a large project due
<joerger> a la windows corrupting my boot record
<pleia2> ouch, right
<pleia2> virtualization is huge, everyone is moving from bare metal to lots of machines on one host
<pleia2> (or balanced in some kind of cluster of multiple physical hosts)
<pleia2> beyond that, much of the same as always, webservers, databases, same old stuff on top of a different base
<joerger> so the cool/new stuff is still under the skin and not on top of the skin?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> I actually just learned about this last week: http://www.opsschool.org/en/latest/
<pleia2> looks to be good for learning, and is in active development
<joerger> thank you for all this great information! Time for me to go. also as a side note.  Im from PA as well NE corner
<joerger> nice thank you :) will totally look into this :)
<pleia2> sure, have a good night :)
<joerger> thank you! you as well
<joerger> !!
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-learning 2012-12-20
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> I am Ashickur Rahman from Bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> I want to contribute in this project
<ashickur-noor> in my local lang
<ashickur-noor> can any body assists  me how I can do that?
